# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ո՞ր ֆիլմի հերոսն է...

## Sagittarius

Դե քանի որ առանձնապես շատ գրքեր չեմ կարդացել, ես էլ սենց թեմա ստեղծեմ: 

Երեք բառով նկարագրում ենք որևէ ֆիլմի հերոս /պարտադիր չէ գլխավոր/, ճիշտ կռահողը «պահում» է հաջորդ հերոսին: 

Գնացինք՝ 

ՈՒոլ Սթրիթ, Քոլինս, այցեքարտ

----------

Arpine (20.04.2012), Skeptic (20.04.2012), Հայկօ (20.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2012), Տրիբուն (24.04.2012)

----------


## Նիկեա

Վստահ չեմ ,բայց կարծում եմ ՇԵՐԼՈԿ ՀՈԼՄՍ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Die Hard-ից մեկը Wall Street-ում էր, բայց կարծեմ մեջը Քոլինս կամ այցեքարտ չկար...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վստահ չեմ ,բայց կարծում եմ ՇԵՐԼՈԿ ՀՈԼՄՍ:


ոչ




> Die Hard-ից մեկը Wall Street-ում էր, բայց կարծեմ մեջը Քոլինս կամ այցեքարտ չկար...


ոչ

----------


## ivy

"American Psycho"  :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամերիկացի Փսի՞խ - Պատրիկ Բեյթմըն

----------

Sagittarius (20.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ես շուտ էի  :Goblin:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես շուտ էի


Լավ, բայց ես էլ առանց քո գրառումը տեսնելու եմ պատասխանել  :Jpit:  Համ էլ էս վերջերս չգիտեմ ինչի հա էդ կինոն էր միտքս գալիս: Անհրաժեշտ ա վերադիտել էդ այլանդակությունը: Ռիփ, քո հերթն ա  :Smile:

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> "American Psycho"





> Ամերիկացի Փսի՞խ - Պատրիկ Բեյթմըն


այո, հենց ինքը՝ 



Ivy-ն առաջինն էր, քո հերթն է

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հ.Գ. ivy, ձեռս ես ընկել հա՜՜՜  :LOL:

----------

ivy (20.04.2012), Moonwalker (20.04.2012), Sagittarius (20.04.2012), Skeptic (20.04.2012), Մուշու (08.11.2016)

----------


## ivy

հաշմանդամ, կասկածյալ, մեծ խաբեություն

Հավելյալ հուշում՝ իմ սիրած դերասանն էդ դերի համար ժամանակին Օսկար ստացավ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> հաշմանդամ, կասկածյալ, մեծ խաբեություն
> 
> Հավելյալ հուշում՝ իմ սիրած դերասանն էդ դերի համար ժամանակին Օսկար ստացավ


Usual Suspects - Քևին Սպեյսի, հերոսի անունը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց թուրքական անուն էր:

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կայզեր Սյոզե (Կեցցե Գուգլը)

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

Թո՜ւ, էս ինչ շուտ իմացար  :Sad: 

Դե դու պահի  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դիստոպիա, ռեաբիլիտացիա, Բեթհովեն...  :Love:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դիստոպիա, ռեաբիլիտացիա, Բեթհովեն...


A clockwork orange / անունը չեմ հիշում, հեսա գուգլին հարցնեմ  :Smile:

----------

Ռուֆուս (20.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> A clockwork orange / անունը չեմ հիշում, հեսա գուգլին հարցնեմ


Ճիշտ ես, հերոսի անունը Ալեքս ա:

----------

Sagittarius (20.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ճիշտ ես, հերոսի անունը Ալեքս ա:


Պետք ա մի քիչ բարդացնել. 

հեռուստահաղորդում, փոքր քաղաք, դերասաններ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պետք ա մի քիչ բարդացնել. 
> 
> հեռուստահաղորդում, փոքր քաղաք, դերասաններ


Մագնոլիա՞: Դերասանների պահը չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա բռնում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մագնոլիա՞: Դերասանների պահը չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա բռնում:


ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

"The Truman Show" Թրումենը

----------

Sagittarius (20.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> "The Truman Show" Թրումենը


ահա  :Smile:

----------

ivy (20.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

հիշողություն, գիտակցություն, գույնզգույն մազեր

----------


## E-la Via

> հիշողություն, գիտակցություն, գույնզգույն մազեր


Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind- Ջոել???
Ջիմ Քերին է խաղում..

----------

ivy (20.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind- Ջոել???
> Ջիմ Քերին է խաղում..


Ճիշտ է, բայց դե գույնզգույն մազերը Կլեմենտինեինն էին, ոչ թե Ջոելինը  :Jpit: 
Քո հերթն է:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (20.04.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Ավտովթար, բանտ, Երկրի կրկնօրինակ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ավտովթար, բանտ, Երկրի կրկնօրինակ:


էսի գիտեմ  :Jpit:  բայց սպասեմ թող ուրիշը ասի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Another Earth - տուֆտա ֆանտաստիկա, ընտիր հոգեբանական թրիլլեր  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (20.04.2012), Sagittarius (20.04.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

Հերոսուհու անունն էլ, որ գուգլով չփնտրես, ասեմ՝ Ռոդա:
Քո հերթն է հարգելի Ռուֆուս  :Smile: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դաջվածք, պոլարոիդ, ինքնություն (ես կարող ա մի քանի օր ինտերնետ չմտնեմ, գուշակելը հեշտ ա, առանց ինձ կշարունակեք)

----------


## Skeptic

> Դաջվածք, պոլարոիդ, ինքնություն (ես կարող ա մի քանի օր ինտերնետ չմտնեմ, գուշակելը հեշտ ա, առանց ինձ կշարունակեք)


*Meme*nto

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեմենտո ։)

Ոչխար, Շեքսպիր, դատ։

Sent from my HTC Sensation

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Meme*nto


Չէի տեսել. հերթը քոնն ա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Skeptic

> Չէի տեսել. հերթը քոնն ա :


Ինձ Շեքսպիրին դատող ոչխարների կինոյի անունը հետաքրքրում էր, դրա համար ձեն չէի հանում:


Օքեյ, մի քիչ բարդ ա, բայց ֆիլմը տեսած մարդիկ միանգամից կկռահեն.  :Smile: 

Էդինբուրգ, հերոին, տեսաերիզներ:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինձ Շեքսպիրին դատող ոչխարների կինոյի անունը հետաքրքրում էր, դրա համար ձեն չէի հանում:
> 
> 
> Օքեյ, մի քիչ բարդ ա, բայց ֆիլմը տեսած մարդիկ միանգամից կկռահեն. 
> 
> Էդինբուրգ, հերոին, տեսաերիզներ:


Trainspotting  :Love:  Եթե ճիշտ ա եկեք ոչխարով Շեքսպիրին նախ գուշակենք  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

ճիշտ ա, գուշակեք  :Yes:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հայկ, լրացուցիչ հուշում տուր  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Օթելլո ։))

Sent from my HTC Sensation

----------


## ivy

Օթելլո ֆիլմի Օթելլոն, ոչխարն էլ ինքն էր  :Jpit:

----------

Ռուֆուս (21.04.2012)

----------


## dvgray

մի անգամ... տաճիկ շուն... ... ասա... ասա... լսում եմ... 
մի խոսքով -- "Մենք ենք մեր սարերը"

----------

ivy (22.04.2012), Հայկօ (22.04.2012), Տրիբուն (24.04.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> մի անգամ... տաճիկ շուն... ... ասա... ասա... լսում եմ... 
> մի խոսքով -- "Մենք ենք մեր սարերը"


Ինքն ա: «Մենք ենք, մեր սարերը», Զավեն:

----------


## dvgray

փալան, հրեշտակ, ... աղունիկներ

----------


## Skeptic

> փալան, հրեշտակ, ... աղունիկներ


«Կտոր մը երկինք»



Սոցիալիզմ, գրող, գաղտնալսում:

----------

dvgray (22.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> «Կտոր մը երկինք»
> 
> 
> 
> Սոցիալիզմ, գրող, գաղտնալսում:


Das Leben der Anderen- Ուրիշների կյանքը?

----------


## Skeptic

:Yes: 

Քո հերթն ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ֆոտոապարատ, սպանություն, որբեր

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ֆոտոապարատ, սպանություն, որբեր


Ես հանձնվում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես հանձնվում եմ


+1  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

լավ, հուշում տամ՝ Ռիո

----------


## Skeptic

> լավ, հուշում տամ՝ Ռիո


Արյա՜  :Jpit: 

Cidade de Deus (Աստծո քաղաքը)

----------

E-la Via (24.04.2012), Sagittarius (24.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արյա՜ 
> 
> Cidade de Deus (Աստծո քաղաքը)


Ճիշտ է. պահի  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

Գրող, մանյակ, հյուրանոց:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բարտոն Ֆինք

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Հայկօ

Կամ «Փայլ»:

----------


## Skeptic

«Փայլ»-ն էլ ա լրիվ համապատասխանում նշածս բառերին, բայց ես «Բարտոն Ֆինքն»-ն ի նկատի ունեի:

Ռուֆ, շարունակի:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սրճարան, արքայադուստր Դայանա, սեր…

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գուշակող չկա՞, լրացուցիչ հուշում  տա՞մ։

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սրճարան, արքայադուստր Դայանա, սեր…
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


արքայադուստր Դայանայի հետ որևէ կերպ կապված ոչ մի ֆիլմ մտքիս չի գալիս՝ աչքիս ես ընդհանրապես չեմ էլ տեսել.  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

+ Փարիզ

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Տրիբուն

> + Փարիզ
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Diana: Last Days of a Princess

----------

Lusina (24.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէ, յա, հեշտ ա...

+ալտրուիզմ+սեր

սրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, յա, հեշտ ա...
> 
> +ալտրուիզմ+սեր
> 
> սրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Ոնց, ես սխալ էի՞ գուշակել, որ Diana: Last Days of a Princess -ն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ոնց, ես սխալ էի՞ գուշակել, որ Diana: Last Days of a Princess -ն ա:


Չէ, յա  :Jpit:  Դայանայի վրա մի կենտրոնացի  :Jpit:  

+կառուսել+ֆոտոալբոմ+թզուկ

էլ ավել ի՞նչ ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Չէ, յա  Դայանայի վրա մի կենտրոնացի  
> 
> +կառուսել+ֆոտոալբոմ+թզուկ
> 
> էլ ավել ի՞նչ ասեմ


Google-ն ասում ա, որ խոսքն «Ամելիի» մասին ա:  :Unsure: 

Բայց ես էդ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել (հա, ամոթ ինձ)  :Cry:

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Google-ն ասում ա, որ խոսքն «Ամելիի» մասին ա: 
> 
> Բայց ես էդ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել (հա, ամոթ ինձ)


Ամոթ քեզ, հազար ամոթ, Ամելին բոլորը պիտի տեսնեն ու մի քանի անգամ  :Jpit: 

Քո հերթն ա:

----------

Skeptic (25.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Մասոններ, մարգարեություն, թագավոր:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դա Վինչի Կո՞դ, բայց չի բռնում...

----------


## Skeptic

> Դա Վինչի Կո՞դ, բայց չի բռնում...


Չէ: Մի հատ հուշում ավելացնեմ՝ Ալեքսանդր Մեծ:

----------


## Varzor

> Մասոններ, մարգարեություն, թագավոր:


Ինչքան հիշում եմ Մայքլ Յորքն էր խաղում, ոնց որ Օմեգայի կոդը??
Բայց Ալեքսնդրը Մեծ չի, այլ Սթոուն  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ Մայքլ Յորքն էր խաղում, ոնց որ Օմեգայի կոդը??
> Բայց Ալեքսնդրը Մեծ չի, այլ Սթոուն


Հը-ը: Լավ, թող Ալեքսանդր չլինի, Իսկանդեր լինի, որ սյուժեին ավելի մոտ լինի:



Բայց, աչքիս, ասեմ-պրծնեմ:  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինդիանա Ջոնս 3՞: Եթե էս չի, էդ կինոն հաստատ չեմ տեսել  :Xeloq:  Մեկ էլ գնա Ամելին նայի, մինչև չնայես, ֆորում չմտնես:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինդիանա Ջոնս 3՞: Եթե էս չի, էդ կինոն հաստատ չեմ տեսել


Չէ, բայց մոտիկ էիր: Խոսքը գնում ա իմ տեսած լավագույն արկածային ֆիլմերից մեկի՝ «Մարդը, ով թագավոր կլիներ» (The Man Who Would Be King) ֆիլմի մասին:






> Մեկ էլ գնա Ամելին նայի, մինչև չնայես, ֆորում չմտնես:


Հետո կնայեմ  :Unsure:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Յա, էս ինչ ընտիր դերասանական անսամբլ ա, քաշում եմ:

Ուրիշ ֆիլմ դիր, բզբզանք:

----------

Skeptic (26.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

Հեշտ ա, ԻՀԿ.

Ռեժիսոր, կանայք, ֆանտազիաներ:

----------


## Varzor

> «Մարդը, ով թագավոր կլիներ» (The Man Who Would Be King) ֆիլմի մասին:


Էս ինչ կարգին հնություն էր  :Jpit:  Նոյի թվին էի տեսել: Բայց ըտեղ ուրա մասսոններ? Ալեքսանդրն է Իսկյանդեր չի` Սիկանդր ա  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Էս ինչ կարգին հնություն էր  Նոյի թվին էի տեսել: Բայց ըտեղ ուրա մասսոններ? Ալեքսանդրն է Իսկյանդեր չի` Սիկանդր ա


Եթե մի անգամ էլ նայես, մասոնների հետ կապված պահեր կգտնես, ընդ որում՝ մի քանի հատ ու շատ կարևոր: Բայց Իսկանդեր էլ են ասում:  :Dntknw:

----------

Varzor (26.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե մի անգամ էլ նայես, մասոնների հետ կապված պահեր կգտնես, ընդ որում՝ մի քանի հատ ու շատ կարևոր: Բայց Իսկանդեր էլ են ասում:


Ոնց որ տեղը բերեցի մասսոնների պահը:
Իմ տեսած թարգմանության մեջ` Սիկանդր էր ասում  :Dntknw:  Ինչքան գիտեմ Հնդկաստանում են Սիկանդր ասում  :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> Իմ տեսած թարգմանության մեջ` Սիկանդր էր ասում  Ինչքան գիտեմ Հնդկաստանում են Սիկանդր ասում


Դե էդ ֆիլմի ֆիկտիվ պետության՝ Քաֆիրիստանի ժողովուրդը հեթանոս էր, ուղղակի թուրքերենին մոտիկ լեզվով էր խոսում  :Jpit: 



Հիշացնեմ՝



> Հեշտ ա, ԻՀԿ.
> 
> Ռեժիսոր, կանայք, ֆանտազիաներ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հեշտ ա, ԻՀԿ.
> 
> Ռեժիսոր, կանայք, ֆանտազիաներ:


հը՞ :Love:  էս աչքիս "ժանր" է  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (26.04.2012), Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> հը՞ էս աչքիս "ժանր" է


Ես նոր նկատեցի:  :LOL:   :Blush: 

Չէ, Սաշա Գրեյի ( :Love: ) կամ Տորի Բլեքի ( :Love:   :Love: ) հետ կապ չունի, ուրիշ ժանր ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (26.04.2012), Varzor (27.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, Սաշա Գրեյի () կամ Տորի Բլեքի ( ) հետ կապ չունի, ուրիշ ժանր ա:


Էդ էլ գիտես?  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

8 կի՞ն 

Եթե չէ, հուշում տուր

----------


## Skeptic

> Էդ էլ գիտես?


Ինչի՞ պետք ա չիմանայի:  :Beee: 





> 8 կի՞ն 
> 
> Եթե չէ, հուշում տուր


Չէ, բայց գրածիդ առաջին կեսը ճիշտ ա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կարո՞ղ ա ես ֆիլմը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց չեմ ջոգում, թե ռեժիսորն ու ֆանտազիաները ստեղ ինչ կապ ունեին  :Jpit: 

Գուշակեք.
Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, Սիցիլիա, մարմնավաճառություն  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարո՞ղ ա ես ֆիլմը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց չեմ ջոգում, թե ռեժիսորն ու ֆանտազիաները ստեղ ինչ կապ ունեին 
> 
> Գուշակեք.
> Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմ, Սիցիլիա, մարմնավաճառություն


Մալենա  :Love:

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ահամ  :Love:

----------


## Sagittarius

Օտար լեզու, օդանավակայան, անվավեր անձնագիր

----------


## Ռուֆուս

զզվում եմ էդ կինոյից. Տերմինալ

----------

Sagittarius (27.04.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կարո՞ղ ա ես ֆիլմը լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց չեմ ջոգում, թե ռեժիսորն ու ֆանտազիաները ստեղ ինչ կապ ունեին


Ռուֆ, «գրածիդ առաջին կեսը ճիշտ ա» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի «8 կինը», այսինքն՝ 8-ը ճիշտ ա, «կին»-ը՝ սխալ, այսինքն՝ խոսքը Ֆելինիի «8 1/2»-ի մասին ա: Բայց քանի որ մեղավորը ես էի, որ միտքս լավ չէի ձևակերպել, շարունակի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> զզվում եմ էդ կինոյից. Տերմինալ


էէէ, հեշտ էք գուշակում,  :Jpit:  պտի էտ նույն ֆիլմը սենց պահեի՝ բլուզ, մանրադրամ, ճամփորդական պայուսակ

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաա, նոր հասկացա  :Jpit:  Դե լավ, գուշակեք.

Լոս Անջելես, բանտ, սվաստիկա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Լոս Անջելես, բանտ, սվաստիկա:


American History X  :Love:

----------

Ռուֆուս (27.04.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

բեեե, դիր: Հեսա կորեական  :Love:  ֆիլմերիս եմ անցնելու, տեսնենք դրանք ոնց եք գուշակելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Skeptic

> բեեե, դիր: Հեսա կորեական  ֆիլմերիս եմ անցնելու, տեսնենք դրանք ոնց եք գուշակելու


Պետք ա որ հեշտ լինի.

Ադամանդ, բռնցքամարտ, գնչուներ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Պետք ա որ հեշտ լինի.
> 
> Ադամանդ, բռնցքամարտ, գնչուներ:


էէէէ, սպասի մի բան մտածեմ նոր կպատասխանեմ. բայց լավն ա :Love:  նամանավանդ գնչուները

----------


## Sagittarius

> էէէէ, սպասի մի բան մտածեմ նոր կպատասխանեմ. բայց լավն ա նամանավանդ գնչուները


Snatch. 

օքեյ, հլը սենց՝

Շուն, կանաչ, շիկահեր գեղեցկուհի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Snatch  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Օրենքով շիկահերուհի՞ն:  :Xeloq:  Բայց կանաչը չի բռնում...

----------


## Sagittarius

> Օրենքով շիկահերուհի՞ն:  Բայց կանաչը չի բռնում...


նեա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ամմէ

> նեա


Դիմակը ֆիլմի մասին է խոսքը :Smile: ՞

----------

Sagittarius (27.04.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դիմակը ֆիլմի մասին է խոսքը՞


Ճիշտ է. քո հերթն է

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ճիշտ է. քո հերթն է


լավ ,  :Smile:  երազ , համընկնում , ավտովթար :Sad:

----------


## Smokie

The Mothman Prophecies?  :Think:

----------


## Ամմէ

> The Mothman Prophecies?


 :Smile: չէ դա չէ ,ասեմ որ սա իմ սիրելի ֆիլմերից մեկն է , միշտ լաց եմ լինում երբ նայւմ եմ էս ֆիլմը :Sad:

----------


## Agni

> լավ ,  երազ , համընկնում , ավտովթար


գուցե "If only"?

----------


## Ամմէ

> գուցե "If only"?


կեցցես ճիշտ ես  :Wink:  , հիմա  էլ դու գրիր

----------


## Agni

> կեցցես ճիշտ ես  , հիմա  էլ դու գրիր


Նիդեռլանդներ, նկարիչ, սպասուհի:
Ի՞նչ կասեք.

----------


## Ամմէ

> Նիդեռլանդներ, նկարիչ, սպասուհի:
> Ի՞նչ կասեք.


 միգուցե " girl with a pearl earring"   "աղջիկը մարգարտե ականջողով" :Think:

----------


## Agni

> միգուցե " girl with a pearl earring"   "աղջիկը մարգարտե ականջողով"


ճիշտ ես :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

հայելիներ , թանգարան , սպանություններ :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> հայելիներ , թանգարան , սպանություններ


Հենց "Հայելիներ" չէ՞ր ֆիլմի անունը.

----------


## Ամմէ

այո "ԶԵՌԿԱԼԱ" :Smile:  :Wink:  հիմա դու գրիր

----------


## Lusina

> այո "ԶԵՌԿԱԼԱ" հիմա դու գրիր


Միշտ էս կարգի թեմաներում չեմ պատասխանում, որ հետո ես հարց չդնեմ...էս անգամ մոռացել էի  :Jpit: 

Դաշնամուր, դպրոց, տարբեր ժամանակներ.

----------


## Ամմէ

> Միշտ էս կարգի թեմաներում չեմ պատասխանում, որ հետո ես հարց չդնեմ...էս անգամ մոռացել էի 
> 
> Դաշնամուր, դպրոց, տարբեր ժամանակներ.


 ծանոթ չէ , նմանատիպ բաներ շատ կան չեմ կարում մտաբերել  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

ժպիտ, կատակ, հանցագործ /Հերոսին նշեք/

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ջոքեր The dark knight

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------

Sagittarius (19.11.2012), Ամմէ (26.11.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ջոքեր The dark knight
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


այո

----------


## Arpine

Եթե դեմ չեք  :Wink: ։

Եղբայր, հարստություն, աուտիկ։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Եթե դեմ չեք ։
> 
> Եղբայր, հարստություն, աուտիկ։


էս մուլտի հերոս չի՞

----------


## Arpine

> էս մուլտի հերոս չի՞


Չէ, ֆիլմ ա

----------


## Մուշու

> Չէ, ֆիլմ ա


Rain Man

----------


## Arpine

> Rain Man


Ահա, Ռեյմոնդ :Wink:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մուշու ջան,էս թեման սրտովսա չթողնես մեռնի,ես քեզ հավատում եմ,ասա  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (08.11.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

Պե՞տք  ա հիմա ես գրեմ:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Պե՞տք  ա հիմա ես գրեմ:


հա էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Մուշու

Բալետ, անձի երկատում, սև և սպիտակ

----------

մարիօ (08.11.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Բալետ, անձի երկատում, սև և սպիտակ


սև կարապ, աղջկա անունը չեմ հիշում

----------

Մուշու (08.11.2016), Յոհաննես (08.11.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

> սև կարապ, աղջկա անունը չեմ հիշում


իրավացի ես, ապա քոնը տեսնենք :Ճ

----------


## LisBeth

Էմմ, կատաղություն, բանտ, բեղավոր ))

----------


## LisBeth

Շատ հեշտ ա

----------


## LisBeth

Նու՞․․ կարամ մի հատ էլ հուշում տամ

----------


## Arpine

> Էմմ, կատաղություն, բանտ, բեղավոր ))


The Experiment 2010? 
Թրեյվի՞ս

----------


## LisBeth

> The Experiment 2010? 
> Թրեյվի՞ս


նյետ, քաչալ բեղավոր )

----------


## LisBeth

Մենախուց

----------


## LisBeth

Դե՞ ․․, օ դա յա կռուտայա, պահել եմ ամենատեսանելի տեղում․․ բա որ գրեի վիշապ, աղջիկ, տատու, քանի ժամ կտևեր գուշակելը  :LOL:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Էմմ, կատաղություն, բանտ, բեղավոր ))


Ըսիգ Բրոնսոն չէ՞

----------

LisBeth (08.11.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ըսիգ Բրոնսոն չէ՞


Ըդիգ ա օր կա :Smile:

----------

Յոհաննես (08.11.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ասեմ. Ավտո,գողություն,կարիճ

----------


## Smokie

> Ասեմ. Ավտո,գողություն,կարիճ


Տամ էն ֆիլմի անունը, որը ինքս չեմ նայել ու վստահ չեմ, որ էնտեղ կարիճ կա: :Blush: 

Угнать за 60 секунд?

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Տամ էն ֆիլմի անունը, որը ինքս չեմ նայել ու վստահ չեմ, որ էնտեղ կարիճ կա:
> 
> Угнать за 60 секунд?


չէ,էս չի :Ճ
հուշում.Kavinsky  :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> չէ,էս չի :Ճ
> հուշում.Kavinsky


Գոսլինգս ա աչքիս, Դրայվ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գոսլինգս ա աչքիս, Դրայվ


Ստոպ,շահեց մեկ տոմս ։))

----------


## Quyr Qery

Դե որ էդպես է ուրեմն՝

Իտալիա, հարուստների կյանք, ծերության հոտ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե որ էդպես է ուրեմն՝
> 
> Իտալիա, հարուստների կյանք, ծերության հոտ:


Երկու տարբերակ կա՝ «Երիտասարդություն» (2015) ու «Մեծ գեղեցկությունը» (2013): Ծերության հոտը ավելի շատ առաջինին ա բռնում, Իտալիան՝ երկրորդին: Մի խոսքով՝ «Մեծ գեղեցկությունը»:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Երկու տարբերակ կա՝ «Երիտասարդություն» (2015) ու «Մեծ գեղեցկությունը» (2013): Ծերության հոտը ավելի շատ առաջինին ա բռնում, Իտալիան՝ երկրորդին: Մի խոսքով՝ «Մեծ գեղեցկությունը»:


Այօ, Հայկօ)) 
Ծերության հոտը երկուսին էլ բռնում է, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորվել է «Մեծ գեղեցկության» մեջ որ պատում է, թե որքան շատ է սիրում ծերանոցների հոտը՝ ֆիլմի հենց սկզբում:

----------


## Հայկօ

Օկ, հեշտերից. ջութակ, ատրճանակ, ներարկիչ:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Օկ, հեշտերից. ջութակ, ատրճանակ, ներարկիչ:


RocknRolla-Johnny Quid եթե էս չէ,ուրեմն հաստատ էդ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել

----------


## Յոհաննես

@Հայկօ ջան,քանի որ Ադամի ջանքերի շնորհիվ կինոյի թեման ակտիվացել է,էս թեման էլ արժի ակտիվացնել
Մի խոսքով հուշում կանե՞ս  :Jpit:

----------

Հայկօ (23.01.2019)

----------


## Հայկօ

> @Հայկօ ջան,քանի որ Ադամի ջանքերի շնորհիվ կինոյի թեման ակտիվացել է,էս թեման էլ արժի ակտիվացնել
> Մի խոսքով հուշում կանե՞ս


Սպասի հիշեմ, անցած կյանքում էր  :Jpit: :

Հուշում առաջին. ծխամորճ:

----------

Յոհաննես (23.01.2019)

----------


## Adam

Հայկ ջան, կներես՝ աչքիս ոչ մեկ չկարողացավ գուշակի պահածդ: Հետին հաշվով կասես՝ որն էր  :Jpit:  , p.s. թեման վերակենդանացնելու կարգով նորն եմ պահում:  :Smile:  —— « Վենեցիա, նավակ, արյուն» :p

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ թվում ա Հայկի ասածը Շերլոքն ա, Ռիչիի։ Բայց վստահ չեմ։

----------

